# South Land Ranch TX -Waiting - First up Thalia



## kelebek (Oct 5, 2007)

Well we are getting closer to starting kidding here in South Texas. This will be the first year at our new homestead and we are totally excited!!!

First up is SLR D Thalia (Proctor Hill Farm BO Artargatis x J-Nels ER Donnie) she is bred to Dragonfly T Finneas. I am very excited for her to kid as this girl has a very special place in my heart.

This is Thalia on Thanksgiving Day - 3 1/2 weeks to kidding (due December 18th)



















and Finn -










We will be drawing on the last 2 girls this weekend for pregnancy testing. We bred out 13 girls for the 2013 year!


----------



## ThreeHavens (Oct 20, 2011)

Pretty girl, and handsome boy! Prayers for a safe kidding.


----------



## kelebek (Oct 5, 2007)

Thank you - She is getting SOOO big - nothing but kids on the side and belly - little nervous! But can't wait to see that udder!! I am hoping to show her this year. She has finally put some body capacity on.


----------



## ThreeHavens (Oct 20, 2011)

It's natural to be nervous, but the breeder who helped us last year gave us the simplest and best advice for kidding season, which was to just stay calm. Just do what you gotta do, handle it as it comes, and have the wine ready for afterwards. :laugh:


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

Such a pretty mama she is too 

Hope theres 2 in there for ya!


----------



## WhisperingWillowNDG (Jul 20, 2011)

I'm so excited!! Lots of girls Thalia! Gotta fill all those reservations!


----------



## JaLyn (Oct 10, 2012)

She's due on my mom's birthday. Wishing you a textbook delivery..


----------



## Texas.girl (Dec 20, 2011)

I'm not far from you. Hope you have a bunch of cuties. I am hoping for some spring cuties but not yet sure if anyone is preg yet. To early to tell. Be sure to share pics after they arrive.


----------



## kelebek (Oct 5, 2007)

Oh I will definately keep y'all posted. I am getting excited for babies - that is for sure. Hoping to get the kidding stall ready (or she will be "someplace" hubby does not want her to kid out! LOL! I need to get the barn cam set up and finish prepping.

Tonight I started her alfalfa pellets (hoping to get chaffhaye soon) and i was sitting with her while she ate and had my hands on her belly - holy upset baby/babies - i thought they were going to split her skin - poor thing. New pics this weekend!


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm (Jan 10, 2012)

She is stunning! Can't wait to see her kids and her udder!!


----------



## kelebek (Oct 5, 2007)

thank you very much


----------



## pierceingstarr (Nov 13, 2012)

I just love goats. There all so cute.
Good luck. We will be waiting patiently for pictures.


----------



## kelebek (Oct 5, 2007)

thank you !!

I am going to try and get some new pics of her today


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

She's so pretty! Beautiful topline too! Can't wait to see what she has! :thumb:


----------



## kelebek (Oct 5, 2007)

she has had a bit of discharge last couple days - today she is loosing her plug. Oh gosh - she needs to wait!!! She isn't "due" (150) till the 18th ...she needs to hold on for at LEAST a week - 10 days!


----------



## WhisperingWillowNDG (Jul 20, 2011)

Aww poor girl is tired. Hold on Thalia believe me it's easier to keep them in than chase after them post pregnancy


----------



## kelebek (Oct 5, 2007)

Day 135 is in "the books" for Thalia .... eeeek! I am so excited - she is such an amazing little doe and can not wait to see what she has!! 

Yesterday I put some grain down so that I could walk around the girls and peaky at udders ..... my end of January does are starting their udders also .... oh i am so excited!!!


----------



## firelight27 (Apr 25, 2009)

Awesome! I'm so interested to see how her udder is coming along. I have a Donnie buck kid so I'd love to see some of his daddy's udders.


----------



## kelebek (Oct 5, 2007)

thank you - I have 2 donnie daughters that I kept (Thalia and WitchCraft) before I sold Donnie to Tisie at KK Snowd'n'acres.

I am excited. her twin has already freshened once - but no udder pics - grr.


----------



## kelebek (Oct 5, 2007)

Well we are days away from kids ... Can count on 2 hands .... Udder is a bit fuller ... So happy!


----------



## redwingminis (Dec 4, 2012)

Good luck. This stuff is addictive. I cant wait for our first kidding next year. Just a few more month to learn it all for the first time !


----------



## kelebek (Oct 5, 2007)

Well u know I am close enough if you need anything, Matt


----------



## WhisperingWillowNDG (Jul 20, 2011)

Redwing, that's Toshiba in your avatar yes?! How is he doing? Sorry to bomb your thread Alison!


----------



## kelebek (Oct 5, 2007)

Its all good - yes it is toshi ;-)


----------



## WhisperingWillowNDG (Jul 20, 2011)

What a beautiful buck


----------



## kelebek (Oct 5, 2007)

Ok - i promised some pics!!!

Here she is ... as of tonight! Day 138


----------



## ThreeHavens (Oct 20, 2011)

Oh my!


----------



## WhisperingWillowNDG (Jul 20, 2011)

Good lordy PLEASE be twins at LEAST. Trips might make em small enough for a ff


----------



## jbreithaupt (Jun 24, 2012)

Wow I had to do a double take cause your Finn looks very similar to my Gumbo


----------



## freedomstarfarm (Mar 25, 2011)

Ohhh cute bouncing kids only a few days away.


----------



## AdamsAcres (Dec 3, 2012)

On my! She is definitely quite round! I can hardly wait for the head count!


----------



## redwingminis (Dec 4, 2012)

After seeing a pic like the middle one I remember why it's great to be a guy. 

As my wife would say, if pregnancy was the responsibility of the man, there would be no one to populate the earth......I would agree. 

Good luck!

Sent from my iPhone 5


----------



## kelebek (Oct 5, 2007)

thank you everyone ... I am so excited - but at the same time very VERY nervous - ugh lol


----------



## redwingminis (Dec 4, 2012)

Any babies? How was the trip?

Sent from my iPhone 5


----------



## Engebretsen (May 16, 2012)

My husband walked up behind me as I was reading this thread... "wow that's a fat goat!" He said. I told him, "noooo, she is full of babies!" Some men have no sensitivity!


----------



## redwingminis (Dec 4, 2012)

Not some....most. That's why the really smart ones don't even try or avoid it all together ! Not me of course, but some.....


----------



## kelebek (Oct 5, 2007)

Bahahahahaha. No she is on day 140 today - I am hoping she can hang on - an I wil induce her for babies this coming weekend when I am home to be with her.


----------



## Engebretsen (May 16, 2012)

redwingminis said:


> Not some....most. That's why the really smart ones don't even try or avoid it all together ! Not me of course, but some.....


Lol


----------



## kelebek (Oct 5, 2007)

Today is day 142 - and I am REALLY worried. We had a really bad cold front blow in this morning - wind is whipping around (stuff flying everywhere - I can hear it in the house) it cooled way off and of course it is supposed to hit freezing next 2 nights and then only 60-70 for a few days and raining and thunderstorms over the weekend. UGH! 

Now I am going to be a nervous wreck all week at work :-(


----------



## redwingminis (Dec 4, 2012)

You're not lying about it coming in with a bunch of wind blowing everything around. Good luck!

Sent from my iPhone 5


----------



## WhisperingWillowNDG (Jul 20, 2011)

((Hugs)) Alison. Hold on Thalia!


----------



## redwingminis (Dec 4, 2012)

How is Thalia holding up?

Sent from my iPhone 5


----------



## kelebek (Oct 5, 2007)

it is day 142 PM - 8pm and we have already grained, got pictures, uploaded and resized, made dinner and ate, made lunches for tomorrow - and now I am playing on here - LOL! Here are new pics from today. Her udder has gotten a bit bigger - looks like she has almost TRIED to drop a bit ... but um yeah ... dont think she can - LOL!










Look how she is pushed out around her poor ribs ....


----------



## Engebretsen (May 16, 2012)

Poor thing. I know the minis tend to go sooner than fullsized, but dang she looks uncomfortable!


----------



## kelebek (Oct 5, 2007)

Here are a couple "reference pics" from before pregnancy -

May 2012










March 2012


----------



## kelebek (Oct 5, 2007)

Day 143 pm check in ... Thalia looks to have dropped a bit. she is EXTREMELY uncomfortable - and even though the ligs are still there - she are lowering and things are starting to loosen a bit. Still has her "plug discharge" that she has had for weeks now. BUT, after eating her grain and while getting pettings she is bringing cud and chewing faster than any goat I have ever seen. I am wondering if she is starting to have "braxton hicks" contractions. Poor Girl. And she did not want to go to her pen for bedtime. She looked at me like ... But momma - I can sleep with you tonight! LOL!


----------



## Idahodreamer (Sep 19, 2009)

Ouch!!! That's how my Fancy Pants was before kidding!  Praying she kids soon . . . such a beautiful girl!


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

Funny but I notice that my girls chew with a vengeance when they are in the start of labor.... and Thalia looks to have a litter in there so she could go before 145. I've had 2 does with trips and quads start labor early on 144 and deliver late that night  Betcha that udder will be amazing when it fills!


----------



## kelebek (Oct 5, 2007)

Her udder still has filling to go ... and I am just praying that she waits till Friday night at least ... ugh. I used the last of my leave with picking the boys up on Friday - ugh


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

Maybe she will wait for you... and yep, her udder has a ways to go yet, those slow fills certainly add to the anticipation


----------



## kelebek (Oct 5, 2007)

Y'all suck! Lol - Thalia tripled her udder last night - ligs gone - didn't want to get up this morning (glad I made her) - she was turning to her belly and standing there ... So yup - labor. got her up and moving - discharge gone - vulva super loose and open - once I got her up and moving I put hay in their feeders (usually turn girls loose to graze - well she ain't going out and can't leave her in alone - so they all stayed in pen for now) everyone ran to hay - she went into the horse trailer and whined at me! Poor baby.

My truck is in town, so I came in, will run to work for a few, then grab shavings and go home for the day. It's 6:20 am and 37 so little worried ... Will keep ya posted


----------



## Engebretsen (May 16, 2012)

Happy thoughts for Thalia.


----------



## WhisperingWillowNDG (Jul 20, 2011)

Lol as soon as everyone says she still has days to do.... they must be born knowing the doe code!


----------



## redwingminis (Dec 4, 2012)

I am pretty sure every female is born with that code built in. Not from my own personal experiences, but that's what I have been told......

Good luck !

Sent from my iPhone 5


----------



## kelebek (Oct 5, 2007)

On way home .... Takes 45 min to hour to get there - ugh


----------



## Idahodreamer (Sep 19, 2009)

Beautiful babies soon!


----------



## kelebek (Oct 5, 2007)

Well no babies yet - but lugs are definitely gone gone!!! Udder is looking good!!










And she hasn't even kidded yet!!


----------



## ThreeHavens (Oct 20, 2011)

Nice udder! Happy kidding


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

That udders gonna get bigger! And I bet she makes you wait now that you think she's gonna go :wink:


----------



## kelebek (Oct 5, 2007)

well it has been a crazy day .... My girlfriend and I just spent 2 HOURS looking for the goats ... finally found them in the next door pasture that I have never seen them in before ... scared me to death!!

It is 5 pm and Thalia is getting very fidgety. Just checked her and could feel a mouth and tooth. Contracting and doesn't care at all about the rest of the herd. Oh how it would be nice for her to have them before dark - but I am NOT holding my breath at ALL! She still eats her grain - but will stop periodically to contract.


----------



## kelebek (Oct 5, 2007)

She is contracting less then every two minutes but refusing to lay down. And of course getting dark and cold - ugh!!!! Guess I will be digging out the baby sweaters


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

I hope all is well !

Prayers for a healthy safe delivery


----------



## Engebretsen (May 16, 2012)

Now that it's past dark....you get to hope for before bedtime!


----------



## kelebek (Oct 5, 2007)

baby has less than a half inch for the nose to come out. She has never pushed and that worries me a bit - but baby has slowly been moving through the canal since about 4 - so we are good - no straining or panic - so i am letting her be


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

Ohhhhhh exciting !!!! :hug:


----------



## Engebretsen (May 16, 2012)

Cone on baby goat! Hang tight thalia! It will be over soon and your mama will tell you all about how amazing you were!


----------



## ThreeHavens (Oct 20, 2011)

Go, girl!


----------



## kelebek (Oct 5, 2007)

We have twin girls ;-) doing happy dance!!!!!


----------



## Engebretsen (May 16, 2012)

Yay! Pictures!


----------



## redwingminis (Dec 4, 2012)

Everyone happy and healthy? Congrats.

Sent from my iPhone 5


----------



## kelebek (Oct 5, 2007)

everything is good - thank you .... weird delivery - never seen anything like it - NEVER pushed really... not till i went to help the babies out did she push. Posted a thread in birth announcements with pics


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

Congrats !!!


----------



## WhisperingWillowNDG (Jul 20, 2011)

Congratulations!!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

A big congrats~!!!


----------



## kelebek (Oct 5, 2007)

thank you everyone!!!


----------

